# What books have you re-bought for your Kindle?



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

What, if any, books have you purchased for your Kindle even though you read them before in paper format?   I have been slowly re-reading the Harry Potter series, so I think I definitely want to buy them even though I have all the books.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't believe the Harry Potter series is available for the Kindle. If they do become available I would probably buy them. I have "bought" (it was free,) _Pride and Prejudice_, an old favorite of mine.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Margaret said:


> I don't believe the Harry Potter series is available for the Kindle. If they do become available I would probably buy them. I have "bought" (it was free,) _Pride and Prejudice_, an old favorite of mine.


Oh you're right! What a bummer.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Lets see:

Gone with the Wind
Anne of Green Gables (whole series)
several Laurell K. Hamilton books
Twilight series
Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series

I would get Harry Potter in a hot second if it was Kindle-ized


----------



## carebear (Jan 1, 2010)

My husband and I have bought a Song of Fire and Ice series by George R. R. Martin, which includes a Game of Thrones, a Clash of Kings, A Storm of Swords, and a Feast for Crows. We sold the paperbacks to a friend and we plan to do that with other DTBs as well!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have re-purchased the Lord of the Rings, as well as A Tree Grows in Brooklyn.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm in the midst of re-purchasing all of A. Bertram Chandler's John Grimes novels from Baen Books(they're on my mind because I read one yesterday). I bought them in paperback over the years and still have the paperbacks, but I want them on Kindle.  I bought "Farmer in the Sky" and will probably re-purchase other of Robert Heinlein's fiction.  I can think of very little else that I've bought a second time, but I'm sure it will happen again.  I did it with music for favored works, and did a little of it for VHS-DVD video works, so why should e-books be any different?


----------



## malina (Jan 18, 2010)

The Twilight Saga.  I snagged them when the boxed set was marked as $5.27.  I probably wouldn't have purchased them otherwise.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

WOW!! $5.27 for all 4 twilights?!?! I soooo would have jumped on that! I purchased the 4th Twilight book for my kindle.....and eventually i'll add the other 3......but for now I have other things to read.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Probably more than I can easily list.    One of my major goals is to get everything I possibly can repurchased as ebooks; our house is just too full to hold all the books we have, and I want to cut down on the clutter they create.

A few offhand--

Robin Owens' Summoning series (5 books)
P.C. Hodgell's Kencyrath series (replaced two hardcovers, added the newer books that I would never have known existed--all from Baen)
Tad Williams' Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn series (first two books so far)
About half a dozen Agatha Christie mysteries; I cannot wait to get the rest on there
The Complete Sherlock Holmes set
Douglas Adams' Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy series
Steinbeck's Travels with Charley and The Log from the Sea of Cortez

And I'm another one who would gladly purchase Harry Potter on Kindle, but Ms. Rowling is an idiot who can't seem to realize that ebook sales of her books would bring her a fresh ton of money.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love Rosamunde Pilcher.  Her books are not available for K, but I've been klicking to request for over a year now.  
As soon as they come out I'll be buying all of them.
deb


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

When I first thought of getting a Kindle for my daughter's 20th birthday, the Harry Potter series was the first set of books I thought of getting on the Kindle.  She has always loved the books, bought them at 12 midnight when they first came out, would start on a Friday night reading them and stay up all night and not stop til she was done, or I insisted she stop.  She also went to see every movie and so did I.  I only read the first 2 books, but they were really good and I intend on reading the rest.  But then I found out J.K. Rollings has refused to put them on Kindle because she wants children to experience the "book" experience.  What a let down.  Oh well.

I've not bought any books I have in PB yet, but I have gotten many, many of the free classics Amazon offers.  Figured since I've spent so much money on my new Kindle, I'll hold off on the real book purchases for a while and read up on the freebies.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have both paper and digital copies of many many classics.

I also have both paper and digital copies of _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ and _The Princess Bride_. I did have _The Little Prince_ but it turns out that was an unauthorized copy  so it was refunded and removed from my Kindle library.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> And I'm another one who would gladly purchase Harry Potter on Kindle, but Ms. Rowling is an idiot who can't seem to realize that ebook sales of her books would bring her a fresh ton of money.


You can agree or disagree Ms. Rowling's decision to allow the Kindle-ization of the HP books, but calling her an idiot is unfair (my opinion). She has given her reasons for not allowing it (see prior post)



RhondaRN said:


> But then I found out J.K. Rollings has refused to put them on Kindle because she wants children to experience the "book" experience. What a let down. Oh well.


and considering that she is the richest woman in the United Kingdom, I'm willing to take her at her word. It would appear that she has enough money.  I would probably buy them if they were legally available but it is her intellectual property and her right.

Anyway, I've bought:
the Chronicles of Narnia series, 
the Crystal Singer series by Anne McCaffrey
Lord of the Rings trilogy
Running Man
The Stand
The complete works of Erle Stanley Gardner or something\
Many of the JD Robb books en route to getting them all
Some Lee Child books en route to getting them all
Some Dick Francis novels en route to getting them all

Betsy


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can agree or disagree Ms. Rowling's decision to allow the Kindle-ization of the HP books, but calling her an idiot is unfair (my opinion). She has given her reasons for not allowing it (see prior post)
> 
> and considering that she is the richest woman in the United Kingdom, I'm willing to take her at her word. It would appear that she has enough money.  I would probably buy them if they were legally available but it is her intellectual property and her right.
> 
> ...


I wasn't putting Ms. Rowlings down, because it is her right to not put her books on Kindle. As a matter of fact, I greatly admire her. I'm a big fan of hers. Was just let down I couldn't get it on Kindle. But we have the hard covers that will be cherished forever. Again, didn't mean for it to come off the way it did. Edit: (in looking back at the quotes that I just made in my reply, it looks like I might have been the one to have called her an idiot...but it wasn't me. I'd never do that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rhonda, sorry if it looked like I was saying you said anything negative about Ms. Rowling, I was citing your comment about her reason for withholding the Potter books in support of my argument that I don't think it's about money.


Betsy


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Here are my re-purchases:

The Stand
The Shining
Night Shift
Carrie
Just after Sunset  (this one was not my fault, I got the HC as a gift after I'd already bought the Kindle ed.)
The Lord of the Rings Trilolgy
The Running Man

I'm sensing a theme here......


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I rebought Outlander, and I'm so glad I did. I am just reading the second book in the series after a long delay, and it is wonderful to be able to look up people's names and place names and see each place they were mentioned in the first book. With such a complicated storyline, I now can't imagine not being able to search for people or place names.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

My re-purchases:

J.P. Beaumont Series
Mrs. Jefferies Series
The Cat Who Series,  I think.  I haven't done these yet but I am thinking about it.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Most of our re-purchases are characterized by the shear size/volume of the original DTB's.  Notably amoung these are:

  The Historian  (the font for which was so small on the DTB I had a really difficult time reading it)
  The Outlander Series 
  The Stand
  Swan Song
  The Pillars of the Earth
  World Without End
  Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell (which I still haven't read)

We then gifted the DTB's to friends, clearing pretty near two shelves from our bookcase.

The exception to this pattern for re-purchases are:
  Most of our Tudor Histories (both fictional and non-fiction)...cleared two more shelves off;and

  Snow Flower and the Secret Fan; and
  The Stolen Child

The latter two books are absolutely magical!  I've probably gifted the pair of them 10 or so times.  I held on to the paperback copies I have.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I would like to eventually buy all of my paper books in electronic format, but alas, not all of them are available yet. As I get a yen to re-read a series that is available, though, I do get them. I've gotten many of Anne McCaffrey's books, Mercedes Lackey, the JD Robb books, the John Sandford/Lucas Davenport series, some of the later Robert Parker books (too many of the earlier Spenser series aren't yet available but newer series are), some of the later Clive Cussler books (too many of the earlier Dirk Pitt series aren't yet available but newer ones are) and others, but there are some series I haven't yet started buying.

As for Rowling, without going on too much of a tangent, I don't necessarily think it's a money thing but neither do I believe the "children should experience the book" excuse is the only (or even a 'real') reason for not going digital - otherwise, why allow audio books? *shrugs*


----------



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

just the long ones!

Lord of the Rings Trilogy

The Fountainhead

Atlas Shrugged

b


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Where did you get Erle Stanley gardner?  I couldn't find any in ebook form.

I did rebuy my favorite author- James Clavell- Tai Pan, Shogun, Gai Jin and Noble house.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

The Stand and The Lord of the Rings Trilogy.  I don't really plan on purchasing to many DTBs that I have read over the years, except a distinct few.  The Stand and LOTR are probably two of my favorite all time books so I know I will re-read them and Lord they are both huge books or sets of books so to have them on the Kindle is great.  I also will probably purchase Beloved, Their Eyes Were Watching God and Shogun, again a set of books that I tend to read over and over again.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

My fav Dean Koontz books are going to Kindle because I read them often and have worn more than a few copies out.

Other than that I've not repurchased anything.  Not saying it won't happen, but I'm kinda stingy when it comes to spending money twice...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

_Dune_ by Frank Herbert
_Good Omens_ by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman
_Lord Valentine's Castle_ by Robert Silverberg
_Deathworld_ by Harry Harrison

I've also downloaded a few free books from the Baen Free Library that I'd already read.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Any and all of the books I re-read are ones I want to replace with a Kindle version. I probably have about 100 books on my Kindle that are "replacements".

Alli


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

The Bible (have 4 versions on Kindle)

Healing After Loss: Daily Meditations For Working Through Grief  by Martha Whitmore Hickman (Daily Devotional that is really comforting...  DTB was a gift.  I have also bought the DTB to give to others.)

The Shunning by Beverly Lewis...  bought the autographed DTB right before getting my Kindle and then picked up the Kindle version fo free......  

Eat Smart, Walk Strong by Leslie Sansone...  Kindle freebie, would not have bought this repeat...

I would also buy the Harry Potter series....  and also wish Ms. Rowling would learn that it doesn't matter if you read a DTB, listen to an audiobook, or use an eReader...  it's the enjoyment of the words that truly matters.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

So far I haven't but if Harry Potter ever came out I would in a heart beat hands down.
My paperbacks and hardbacks are getting so battered. I read that series at least twice every year, in fact I normally read it about now but with getting my Kindle and all the new books I have on there, I just don't have any desire to hold a huge paperback right now.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have purchased a lot of books for my Kindle that I already own in paper.  The big ones are The Lord of the Rings and almost all of the Terry Pratchett's.  I've slowed down a bit on Terry's since the published is no longer discounting the Kindle versions and it's hard for me to pay the same amount for a Kindle book as a paper book (never mind that I already have a complete set of hardbacks and paperbacks and don't plan to get rid of either...)
I'm also working on the Robert Jordan books as they become available.
And a lot of the mystery authors that I read - Susan Wittig Albert, Mary Higgins Clark, Carol Higgins Clark, Joanne Fluke, Sue Grafton etc.  I'm a big Harry Potter fan and look forward to the day when Rowling changes her mind so I can spend more money on her books.  I haven't read the series again since getting my Kindle because I don't want to lug the books around.


----------



## fictionfandd (Jan 5, 2010)

My sister gave me a copy of The Kite Runner in paperback, but since I've had my kindle prefer reading on it. So I bought the kindle version of it. My wife was given Under the Dome by Stephen King, which I'm dying to read.......I may buy the kindle edition to avoid having to haul the monster paper edition around


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

HAve re-purchased MANY Piers Anthony books. but we have to do that in DTV every 5 years or so because 4 of us reread them so much.
Incarnations of Immortality
the Phaze series
and about the first half of the Xanth series


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> HAve re-purchased MANY Piers Anthony books. but we have to do that in DTV every 5 years or so because 4 of us reread them so much.
> Incarnations of Immortality


BTackitt - is this series out on Kindle? OMG, so excited, other than the Stephen Donaldson Thomas Covenant series, the Incarnations of Immortality is another favorite series of mine. Have you gotten all the books in this series on Kindle WOW! Off to Amazon to check it out. So excited, haven't read this series in over 10 years, will be nice to get re-acquainted with these characters again.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> BTackitt - is this series out on Kindle? OMG, so excited, other than the Stephen Donaldson Thomas Covenant series, the Incarnations of Immortality is another favorite series of mine. Have you gotten all the books in this series on Kindle WOW! Off to Amazon to check it out. So excited, haven't read this series in over 10 years, will be nice to get re-acquainted with these characters again.


Weird. All I can find in Kindle versions from that set is With a Tangled Skein--which is book THREE. What the heck?

I'd gladly pick up the first six Incarnations books, but the paperbacks of those are all treasured friends. I'm not entirely sure I could give them up. (Actually, come to think on it, I can't. Hubby likes them too and he's still reading on paper...)


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Weird. All I can find in Kindle versions from that set is With a Tangled Skein--which is book THREE. What the heck?


Why wouldn't Amazon put Books 1 and 2 on Kindle as well? That really doesn't make sense. You can read them out of order but somehow starting off with On a Pale Horse really sets the tone for the whole series. I clicked on the "I want to see this on Kindle button". Going to look for the books elsewhere in hopes of finding them. Will let you all know if I do and in Kindle format. Would absolutely LOVE to have this series on my Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon doesn't put them on Kindle. . .the folks who own the publisher rights have to make them available for Kindle.  My guess is that it's a different rights holder for books one and two than it is for book three.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

askenase13 said:


> Where did you get Erle Stanley gardner? I couldn't find any in ebook form.


Sorry, that was a "mis-rememberization." I was trying to remember from a year ago.....Never mind....









Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The two main series that I have repurchased are Outlander and In Death. However, most books I only had in audiobook format from audible, and I've purchased many of them for my Kindle. I didn't read many DTB prior to Kindle, just lots of audio books.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Books I've repurchased (or gotten the ebook public domain versions) include:

The first 5 Cat Who books
Sherlock Holmes collection
The Oz series (the ones by Baum)
The Charlie Chan series
Dune
Several Heinlein novels
Misc novels and short stories by Leigh Brackett (Baen books)
The Dr. Thorndyke mystery collections
Misc Father Brown mysteries
Several Nero Wolfe mysteries (which were later pulled from the store, but not deleted from my Kindle)

I think there's more, but that's all I recall off the top of my head.

Mike


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The Bible
The Tao Te Chi
Kiss of Shadows (doesn't really count as I got digital copy for free)
Several Janet Evanovich books (have a tendency to lend those out and never getting them back)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Amazon doesn't put them on Kindle. . .the folks who own the publisher rights have to make them available for Kindle. My guess is that it's a different rights holder for books one and two than it is for book three.


Normally, I'd agree, but the first five were all contracted with Del Rey, and they're the publisher showing on the K version of book 3. Can't remember about 6 & 7, and who knows about 8 since it was released something like 15 years later as an afterthought. Seems like the first batch would all have been planned for ebooks at the same time.

On the other hand, we're talking about a man with a *substantial* backlist, and a series that's what, well over 20 years old now? verging on 30? Who knows what the publishers are doing at that point. LOL


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

One of my all time favorite books has been _The Spirit Catches You and You Fall Down_ by Anne Fadiman. It is not a "fiction" book!!! But, if you do any work or have anything to do with the healtcare profession, it should be required reading. Not only is it an easy book to read, it is so insightful regarding how different cultures handle disease and life in such varying ways, how we misunderstand one another, what the consequences are to those misunderstandings. I have read it on a DTB before but am so impressed that I need to have it on my K2 when I want to read from it again!!!!! Thinking about buying _The Art of Racing in the Rain_ to put on my Kindle because I loved it so much and think I may need to read it again.


----------



## ladydiamond215 (Jan 8, 2010)

I've read The Midnight Hour several times on paper back. and When I discovered it was available on the Kindle I swept it up!


----------

